# Wonder fest 2013



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, anyone have any news or photo's from wonderfest 2013, that they could share with those of us that could not make it?

P.S. I saw a picture from a dealer table, it was alittle to far back to read the signs on the table, but it looks like they've come out with a cockpit and rear compartment kit for the AMT Runabout kit.
Does anyone have info on that...where can I get one, how much, etc....

THANKS in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Here are a few that I've found online thus far: 

[URL]https://picasaweb.google.com/100996249031831323298/Wonderfest2013#[/url]


https://picasaweb.google.com/115549746726410540917/Wonderfest2013


http://s1057.photobucket.com/user/HazBugGuy/library/Wonderfest2013


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's some of the scoop I've heard so far:

*Polar Lights *

-ALIEN Kane in astronaut suit 1/9 resin kit 
-ALIENS USS Sulaco 1/1000 plastic kit 
-Wizard of Oz Witch of the West with flying monkey (1/9?) 

-Stand and ligthing kit for 1/144 C 57 D (not confirmed) 

-Superman plastic kit (1/9?) 
-Thor plastic kit (1/9?) 
-Robin and Batman figures for 66 batmobile (1/24?) 
-Batman and Robin climbing wall dio 

-USS RELIANT 1/1000 (!!!!!)
-USS ENTERPRISE NCC 1701 1/1000 (reissue) with Botany Bay in 1/1000 
-USS ENTEPRISE NX 01 1/1000 w/ refit option (reissue) 
-USS ENTERPRISE NX 01 1/350 (reissue) 
-USS ENTERPRISE NCC 1701 B 1/2500 reissue 
-Classic series USS ENTERPRISE bridge kit plastic (reissue) w/ new figures, extra panels to complete full bridge and new detail parts. 

MPC reissues of SPACE 1999 
-Eagle (upgraded decal set w/extra detail) 
-Moon buggy "the alien" 
-Moon base Alpha 

*Moebius*

1/6 Lost in Space Robot
Jonny Quest SST (12") (!!!!!!!)


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John P said:


> -ALIENS USS Sulaco 1/1000 plastic kit
> -USS RELIANT 1/1000 (!!!!!)
> -Space: 1999 Eagle (upgraded decal set w/extra detail)
> -Moon base Alpha
> Jonny Quest SST (12") (!!!!!!!)


Nice...!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

1/1000 scale U.S.S. Reliant!
Yes. I knew this was coming sooner than later. Despite all the votes for the shuttlecraft I knew that this ship wasn't going to be "back-burnered", too many people want it.
Thanks Polar Lights/Round 2. HERE'S MY MONEY!
(now if you can just start on the 1/2500 scale Akira )


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice so far. No Galileo news?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Nice so far. No Galileo news?


From what I have been able to find, Round 2 had a poster entitled "STILL COOKING" that showed some drawings but that is all. One set of drawings was labeled "22 inch miniature". The other "Full size mockup". I guess they were pointing out the differences between the two sources.

The only thing it really told you about the model itself was that it says "1:32 SCALE".


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, I've been wondering about news on the Galileo too. But that said, I'm thrilled with Rpund 2's announcements. The Alien stuff is great, and I'm very happy abut a 1/1000 Reliant.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Shame we can't have a new Nostromo seeing as it's the most famous ship out of the Alien series and since when is R2 a resin manufacturer?

Why don't R2 leave the resin stuff like Kane to the garage manufacturers?

The Wicked Witch looks really good but I hope that isn't resin too.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

John P said:


> ...MPC reissues of SPACE 1999
> -Eagle (upgraded decal set w/extra detail)
> -Moon buggy "the alien"
> -Moon base Alpha


No Hawk?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

robn1 said:


> No Hawk?


If I'm not mistaken, the Hawk kit came from Airfix, not MPC.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

THANKS for all the good info & pictures!!
I was looking forward to some Galileo kit news as well.
Jaime said on the Round 2 blog they would be sharing some info on the progess of the kit at Wonderfest.
So after waiting almost a year since the Galileo was chosen " It's still cooking" is all we get???
That's disappointing. 
A week away from June, exactly half way through the year, and a kit that's been in development almost a year and that's all they can say is "it's still cooking"
Doesn't bode well for getting a shuttle kit in 2013


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

bane-7 said:


> So after waiting almost a year since the Galileo was chosen " It's still cooking" is all we get???
> That's disappointing.


I wasn't at Wonderfest. I was just relaying what I've seen online so far. It is quite possible that R2 did give more details during their talk. We'll just have to wait and see what those who were in attendance have to report.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

THANKS Fozzie....

I really hope they say more.
Don't mean to be impatient, I, like many of us here, have just waited SO LONG for an accurate kit of this subject.
It's hard to continue the waiting process, from when these new subjects are annouced to when they finally hit the stores shelf.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Round 2 and Moebius and the other new copanies producing fantasy kits just need to stop making any product announcements. It would save a lot of people from a lot of stress. The 1/350 Enterprise didn't come out fast enough for many, the "Lost in Space" Robot seems to be taking too long for some and now the Galileo is not far enough along since Round 2 was kind enough to tell us they are going to put their own time and money at risk to produce the kit. 

Guys, from now forward, don't say anything until it is on the slow boat FROM China!!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the links FOZZIE.Amazing stuff to come.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

No links from me. Those are courtesy of Griffworks!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

If modelers cant take the stress of releases of model spaceships not coming out precisely when predicted then I hope that's the worst stress I ever have in my life. Human beings work on these projects, I suspect that at times these human beings have events occur in their lives that take precedence over working on their model spaceship projects. There are TONS of kit releases coming out now, more than I'd have ever imagined would be happening at this stage. If we got all of them RIGHT NOW everyone would be complaining that they can't afford to buy them all at once...

Someone said they were going to produce the Star Trek III space dock shuttle as a kit for Wonderfest--any sign of that? I'm stressing out!!


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

RSN said:


> I think Round 2 and Moebius and the other new copanies producing fantasy kits just need to stop making any product announcements. It would save a lot of people from a lot of stress. The 1/350 Enterprise didn't come out fast enough for many, the "Lost in Space" Robot seems to be taking too long for some and now the Galileo is not far enough along since Round 2 was kind enough to tell us they are going to put their own time and money at risk to produce the kit.
> 
> Guys, from now forward, don't say anything until it is on the slow boat FROM China!!


Personally, Im not complaining about it coming fast enough, that's not what I was trying to say here.
My point was, after almost a year even some small details could be shared.
I know these things take alot of time to bring to market, and Im VERY grateful that they DO make announcements of up coming products, and I hope they continue to.
They're the first model company I know of that cares enough about the fans/customers to even try to keep us in the loop, as far as what they're doing, and what they plan, and that is much appreicated
Jamie made mention on the blog, that details of progress would be shared at Wonderfest, and maybe they were, Im just excited about the kit, and curious to see what's coming
To this point, all we seem to know is that "Its cooking" and if that's it after a year, it's disappointing all we know is that it's coming out somtime, hopefully this year, and the scale.
My post is in NO way a complaint about how long the kits taking to be released.
They've allways posted progress on many in development up coming kits, just looking for that,not trying to push them at all.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think we will see the Galileo this year. I already predicted it would be 2014 before we did. I can wait since I have three kits I am working on now, plus have pre-ordered the 1/1000 E with Botany Bay, and the new bridge kit. I have enough to work on now, that I can wait on the Galileo. In time I hope to have the bridge and Galileo on display with my big E. I hope to hear more news and hopefully a mock-up of Galileo by late summer, but I would rather Round 2 take the time to do it right like the big E.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

RSN said:


> I think Round 2 and Moebius and the other new copanies producing fantasy kits just need to stop making any product announcements. It would save a lot of people from a lot of stress. The 1/350 Enterprise didn't come out fast enough for many, the "Lost in Space" Robot seems to be taking too long for some and now the Galileo is not far enough along since Round 2 was kind enough to tell us they are going to put their own time and money at risk to produce the kit.
> 
> Guys, from now forward, don't say anything until it is on the slow boat FROM China!!



I know what you mean. The Galileo's the one I want, nothing else really.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm glad they let us know the Galileo is being produced. And hey, if it takes longer, it takes longer. I'm fine with it. Sooner is better, but later is okay.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I will take two sets of Batman and Robin figures, one for the Batboat!


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

OT - but in case someone didn't know:

The Galileo prop from TOS is restored (with an interior) and will be placed in the Space Center (Houston, I think).

So anybody nearby there can go sit in it with their Galileo model...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

The Superman kit would be a great kit to convert to a Space Ghost. Very exited about the Jonny Quest Ship too. Much prefer the figures but it's a start! So many new things!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

jbond said:


> If modelers cant take the stress of releases of model spaceships not coming out precisely when predicted then I hope that's the worst stress I ever have in my life. Human beings work on these projects, I suspect that at times these human beings have events occur in their lives that take precedence over working on their model spaceship projects. There are TONS of kit releases coming out now, more than I'd have ever imagined would be happening at this stage. If we got all of them RIGHT NOW everyone would be complaining that they can't afford to buy them all at once...
> 
> Someone said they were going to produce the Star Trek III space dock shuttle as a kit for Wonderfest--any sign of that? I'm stressing out!!


The human factor aside, there is also a cost to producing these kits. 

I'm willing to bet that R2 spent a ton of money they never intended to be spending replacing defective 1/350th parts.

That's just a guess on my part, but to go from expecting a big surge in cash flow (which I hope they got from the 1/350th TOS E and continue to get),

to suddenly putting out fires and having to ship pieces to kit owners and try to get the problem solved at the factory,

all of that had to cost a good deal of money, time, effort and attention.

There is no way it didn't.

I wouldn't be surprised if they waited awhile, making what profit they
can from stuff already being produced and stuff that was already further along in the pipeline towards prototype and production, 

and tried to build their bottom line up awhile 
making some profits.

Cutting dyes cost a ton of money. 

I wouldn't blame them if they needed to build up some profits before 
having to drop hundreds of thousands of dollars on a new mold.

The most promising thing to me is that Gary Kerr is working on the design.
As far as I'm concerned, if he needs a year to finish the design then let it
take another year.

I doubt it will, but regardless of the time needed,
if he's designing it it will be an incredible kit.

Whatever the reasons for what looks like a delay I'm convinced they are committed to the kit.

I'm willing to wait awhile longer and give them enough time
to be able to produce a top-notch Galileo.

Life happens.
Stuff happens.

In the end I'm convinced they'll come through on the Galileo.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Hawk kit came from Airfix, not MPC.


I've seen the Hawk under the MPC brand name and I also had the MPC Hawk kit long ago.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> I've seen the Hawk under the MPC brand name and I also had the MPC Hawk kit long ago.


It's possible that Airfix might have produced a version(are they a European based company?)

But MPC definitely made the one's I bought. I'm staring at an instruction sheet for the hawk that has a big 'ole MPC logo on it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Quite oddly though...

I'm now staring at my Space:1999 Eagle 1 kit instructions.

At the top right it's emblazoned with a logo that reads:

Fundimensions.
A Dvision of General Mills 

I'm pretty darned sure I bought the model in a hobby
shop, and not on the cereal isle. 

At some point General Mills bought MPC??????

Kinda weird.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Found the info here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_Products_Corporation


----------



## Heero Kasshu (Dec 19, 2012)

Quick question:

Is R2 still planning some sort of JJPrise? I saw on some pictures that they still show it on their booth. I didn't think they had the rights or something.

Anyway,

Thanks for the response hopefully without the "if they make it I'll never buy it".


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Quite oddly though...
> 
> I'm now staring at my Space:1999 Eagle 1 kit instructions.
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that. The first Eagle 1 I bought was in '75/76 at a Pathmark grocery store in new Jersey. Go figure!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RSN said:


> Funny you should say that. The first Eagle 1 I bought was in '75/76 at a Pathmark grocery store in new Jersey. Go figure!!


I remember those days. No Pathmarks here but I do remember when kit building was so common among kids that you could go into almost any drugstore and buy Trek and other kits, as well as any department store.

[insert theme from Cabaret here . "Those were the days my friend . . ."]


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Heero Kasshu said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is R2 still planning some sort of JJPrise? I saw on some pictures that they still show it on their booth. I didn't think they had the rights or something.
> 
> ...


They have the rights.

I believe they started development of it at some point and stopped.
Never bothered to check why.

I haven't heard of anything being planned to restart production
but who knows?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't worry about the Galileo - it's been delayed, but is now back on track. A couple factors have brought about the delay. Jamie Hood can address R2's reasons on his blog, but I'll address my own here.

When I was working on the plans for the 1:350 TOS Enterprise I shared my refs for the Galileo studio miniature and mock-up with Petri Blomqvist, who used them to accurize his 3D Lightwave models of the shuttle. Petri's free time is extremely limited, but he was able to create some preliminary ortho views of the shuttle that were very helpful in my drawing of 2D plans. While my plans were adequate for a 3/4" long model, they were wholly inadequate for a 1/32 scale model.

In 2012, Petri & I engaged in another round of accurizing the Galileo plans. In his still-limited free time Petri refined a higher-res model of the ship, and then, just like we'd done on the TOS E plans many tears ago, I'd point out mistakes I found in his 3D model, and Petri pointed out mistakes in my 2D drawings. Eventually we'd iron out all the problems. (Petri's orthos of both the 22" studio miniature & the 3/4 scale studio mock-up were on display at WonderFest this year.) Things on my end pretty much came to a screeching halt when I unfortunately became a medical caregiver for most of 2012 and part of 2013.

The only upside of the last horrible year is that I've been helping a bit with the restoration of the original mock-up of the Galileo in the past few months, and I've got some really cool & unique reference photos and other info from Adam Schneider. I've also acquired even more ref material from other sources. I've picked up the pieces and I'm starting to work on the Galileo plans again. In the end, the delay means that the Galileo model will be even more accurate than it would have been if it had remained on schedule. I'm not sure about the release date for the Galileo kit. It won't be anyime soon, but Jamie will have to see where it fits in R2's overall budgeting and scheduling.

Gary


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update Gary! Great to hear it will even be more accurate. It makes the wait even more tolerable! I hope things are better in your neck of the woods now.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

I was having a bad day...on a brighter note the Bridge should be a fun build.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> [insert theme from Cabaret here . "Those were the days my friend . . ."]


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Heero Kasshu said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is R2 still planning some sort of JJPrise? I saw on some pictures that they still show it on their booth. I didn't think they had the rights or something.
> 
> ...


Revell of Germany now has a 'JJ'Prise' out. If you didn't already know that is.:wave:


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

THANK you so MUCH Gary!!

I know it really wasn't your responsibility to address this here.
But Im personally VERY GREATFUL to you for sharing that info on whats going on with the kit.
And Im very sorry to hear about about your personal home situation, and very glad that things have improved for you.
I myself have had to help with home care for a loved one, and I know first hand how time consuming and hard that can be.
So thanks again for sharing some of what you know, it's much appreciated.
Reading some of the post here, it appears the original reason for starting the thread seems to have been lost and turned into a STOP complaining about how long it's taking to release the kit thing.
That was never my intention, nor did I EVER mention anything about the realease date, it was never about how long it's taking, or trying to rush things.
I was simply looking for alittle info on how things were progressing, and now you've provided that Gary, so THANK you.
And hey...a delay is never good, we as builders always want new kit's as fast as possible, who wouldn't.
But sometime's the wait is made worth it, especially when it means more accuracy :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

robn1 said:


> No Hawk?





Fozzie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Hawk kit came from Airfix, not MPC.


I asked Jamie about this and they are trying to track down the molds. They *think* that Airfix has the molds and, if so, they should be making the kit.

The two companies shared molds much as Moebius and Revell AG do now. (Plus Fundimensions as noted earlier.)

*GALILEO:* Gary and I discussed it briefly this weekend ... his post earlier is far more detailed than our conversation. We basically talked about the fact that I need to go to NJ late this week or early next week (for family business) so he asked if I could take a couple of last measurements for him. He'll be a) sending a letter of introduction to the owners and b) eventually making the current location known to me. (No, I will not relay the information.)


----------



## Heero Kasshu (Dec 19, 2012)

irishtrek said:


> Revell of Germany now has a 'JJ'Prise' out. If you didn't already know that is.:wave:


I've got 2 in hand right now lol, I just wanted to see if there was going to be a possible R2 offering.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I asked Jamie about this and they are trying to track down the molds. They *think* that Airfix has the molds and, if so, they should be making the kit.
> 
> The two companies shared molds much as Moebius and Revell AG do now. (Plus Fundimensions as noted earlier.)


I'd buy 3 Hawk kits the first day they go on sale. I hope they find the molds!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> I'd buy 3 Hawk kits the first day they go on sale. I hope they find the molds!


Ditto .. at least 3. I was only able to buy 1 back in the day.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, that's too bad, Gary - about the personal problems, I mean. Really sorry to hear that! Hope things continue to get better for you! Thanks for updating us, and thanks for all your hard work for us modelers.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

My take-away from WonderFest was to realize that we had Round 2, Moebius, Pegasus, and Atlantis all there in-person to show off new kits and prototypes. Virtually all made new product announcements or showed off test shots and prototypes. And it was very evident to me that all of them care about doing sci-fi RIGHT.

Remember years ago when Monogram first announced their B5 Starfury was coming? I met up with some of the Monogram staff at a hobby show and asked them what scale it was going to be. After huddling a second, their team's answer was "It has no scale. It is science-fiction!"

I personally feel blessed to be a modeler in a time when these companies really care about getting it right. They hire Gary and others and they take their time. They let us peek into their process. I had a long chat with Dave Metzner about the great lengths they've gone to to get the Lost in Space robot's bubble right, for example.

As far as I'm concerned, they can take all the time they need.

I can wait.

Lee


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen or have a link to a photo(s) of the upcoming Moebius Original Series Battlestar Galactica? Any announcments? After seeing the simply gorgeous looking TOS Viper and Cylon Raider prototypes, I'm really anxious to see the Galactica herself. I have been hoping Wonderfest might be when the kit might be shown.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

All I know is some VERY cool new kits are coming and some VERY cool old kits will be available again. 

Life is good


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw in one of the photo's, an interior cockpit & a rear cabin area, for the AMT Deepspace runabout.
Finished samples, and bagged up kit form, on what appeared to be a dealer table.
Couldn't read the signs.

Does anyone have any info on where I could get one or the cost?

THANKS


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

It was Federation models

around 65 bucks


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

THANKS Lou....much appreciated!
Would you happen to know if they're available now, and which manufacturer, so I know which one to click on to order?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

they sold out at the show and Tracy was taking reservations. I'll have to look on my box to see the who's and what's


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

THANK you very much.
Please let me know what you find out.
I'd like to know how to sign up.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Don't worry about the Galileo - it's been delayed, but is now back on track. A couple factors have brought about the delay. Jamie Hood can address R2's reasons on his blog, but I'll address my own here.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Gary


The lengths you go to keep the Trek community informed never cease to amaze me.

You really didn't need to go into the details of what you have gone through publicly, 
really - not at all since it seems that R2 has had to delay the project themselves for whatever reason.

You could have remained silent about it and let R2's own delays be the only
explaination. But being the stand up guy you are you discussed something 
very personal when it's likely that no one would have blamed you for any part of the delay. 

You have shown us a level of honesty and responsibility that is very rare.

The care you have for the work you do is obvious.

I for one say take as long as you need. This is not something that needs to be rushed.

Only spend as much time up until it's no longer enjoyable 
then take a break and get out and enjoy yourself a little.

Thanks again for all you have done for the Trek community,
and everything you continue to do.

Chuck


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

And the great thing is, even after Gary opened up about some extremely personal issues that affect his life and work, someone still saw fit to pout because they weren't going to get their model when they wanted it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

jbond said:


> And the great thing is, even after Gary opened up about some extremely personal issues that affect his life and work, someone still saw fit to pout because they weren't going to get their model when they wanted it.


No point in dwelling on that. I was just one person who I don't think represents the views of the overwhelming majority of people who post here.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wish the Alien offering was the derelict ship.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Ditto .. at least 3. I was only able to buy 1 back in the day.


I have to buy enough of them to replicate John P.'s awesome Hawk-bash! :thumbsup:


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> The lengths you go to keep the Trek community informed never cease to amaze me.
> 
> You really didn't need to go into the details of what you have gone through publicly,
> really - not at all since it seems that R2 has had to delay the project themselves for whatever reason.
> ...


And I second that....THANKS Gary!! :thumbsup:


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Ha! I've got enough kits to keep me going for the next couple of centuries so a few delays aren't really a cause for concern. I'm just very glad that Moebius and Round 2 are taking the genre so seriously and producing great kits.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lee Staton said:


> I personally feel blessed to be a modeler in a time when these companies really care about getting it right. They hire Gary and others and they take their time. They let us peek into their process. I had a long chat with Dave Metzner about the great lengths they've gone to to get the Lost in Space robot's bubble right, for example.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, they can take all the time they need.


T H I S.

If I'm any indication, many of us have several of those long-in-development kits we just couldn't wait to get our hands sitting on the shelf waiting to be built.

I want that Galileo as much as anyone, but having to wait a year or so will give me time to finish that Icarus/ Proteus/ Enterprise/ Seaview/ Stardestroyer/ Jupiter 2... etc.

Honestly, my problem isn't too few sci-fi kits... it's too little time in which to build them!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: Agree 100% :thumbsup:

Besides, there are a bunch of kits already released that I want sooo bad, which I didn't buy yet either because I don't have the bucks or because the wife would kill me, or... both. 

For example: the Crow's Nest Protheus, the Atomic City EVA Pod 1:12 and Aries 1-B 1:80, all the Moebius and Paragraphix acessories to my several kits and so on. 

So, I can wait a looong time, really. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know this is off topic and probably covered on another thread, but where the heck do you guys display all these models?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Did R2 have any news on the exploration set?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I didn't see anything about the exploration set ... but I was drawn by the bridge and Space 1999 Eagle so I could have missed it.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Proper2 said:


> I know this is off topic and probably covered on another thread, but where the heck do you guys display all these models?


Proper,
Of course, we use our deluxe miniaturization gizmos, and shrink them down to a manageable size for storage till needed to impress visitors. Doesn't everyone have one? :thumbsup:

Sincerely,
MBZ. :wave:


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Proper2 said:


> I know this is off topic and probably covered on another thread, but where the heck do you guys display all these models?


Why, in the TARDIS, of course! Doesn't every sci-fi modeler have one?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

mach7 said:


> Did R2 have any news on the exploration set?


 Nothing about the exploration set at their table. They didn't have a room presentation this year, as they had no big 1/350 Enterprise-type announcements to make, so there were no group Q&A sessions with them. I completely forgot about that in the overall buzz of Wonderfest, so I didn't ask.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Proper2 said:


> I know this is off topic and probably covered on another thread, but where the heck do you guys display all these models?


If the guys are Like me we have access to Galifrean(hope that's right:loltechnology .....in other words our display room is as big inside as a Tardis on the out side mine looks like a typical town house,you know the type Buckingham Palace,Whitehouse:jest:I have more unbuilt than built and keep wondering the same thing every time I buy another model,(not to mention the wife's comment's)where the H**l am I going to put these,but I'm not stopping any time soon,the only real problem is when I have finished one its what to start next as I'm soooooo spoiled for choice,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Joe Brown said:


> I have to buy enough of them to replicate John P.'s awesome Hawk-bash! :thumbsup:


And I wanna re-do it better!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Proper2 said:


> I know this is off topic and probably covered on another thread, but where the heck do you guys display all these models?


I literally only have room to display a few more!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I didn't see anything about the exploration set ... but I was drawn by the bridge and Space 1999 Eagle so I could have missed it.


What's the news on the TOS Bridge?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What's the news on the TOS Bridge?


Here is some news:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=29747


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Here is some news:
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=29747


Thanks!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

John P said:


> I literally only have room to display a few more!
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


OH MY SWEET LORD!
I thought my father had a lot of models.
Running out of space isn't the problem, it's running out of time. You have more models than you can build in 3 lifetimes!
I am jealous.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> OH MY SWEET LORD!
> I thought my father had a lot of models.
> Running out of space isn't the problem, it's running out of time. You have more models than you can build in 3 lifetimes!
> I am jealous.


I'm in awe... dude, your garage is like 5 of my LHS!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

John P said:


> I literally only have room to display a few more!
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


See, now that's what I call displaying! Very nice! (Unmarried are we?) :thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

As I recall, Mrs. John P builds as well. Amazingly detailed doll houses, right?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

jheilman said:


> As I recall, Mrs. John P builds as well. Amazingly detailed doll houses, right?



Awesome! A match made in heaven! I'm very jealous! I have to fight tooth and nail for every square inch of display space in our house.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Indeed. Mrs. John P doll houses


----------



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

A bad weekend at Wonderfest is better than a lot of my good weeks. I'm not saying this one was bad, but not the best I've seen. Attendance seemed a little down (the vendors noted this as well). The model show was very light on vehicles, and for my part I was not very excited by many of the new or forthcoming products. The stuff I bought was the stuff I knew I wanted before I went there. A couple of the vendors may have been mistaken in their market; one was selling sculpture figures made of gnarled wire ( not particularly fantasy or science fiction) and another dealt in edged prop weapons. As always, the model building seminars were good to outstanding. The make'n'take activity for children is not praised enough. Iron Modeler showed what disparate teams could do, given only the Green Goblin kit, some resin spaceship, and a pile of spare parts. And the not exactly Wonderfest sanctioned "Naked Resin Attack" presented a variety of female figures. I have high hopes Wonderfest will pull out the stops for the 25th anniversary show next year.

And just one more thing, there were dog show ladies at the Crowne Plaza at the same time as Wonderfest. I met an open-minded dog fancier who bought a ticket and spent her Saturday at the 'fest. She was amazed by the level of craftsmanship in the show, but was especially blown away by the seminars, how all these talented people just give away their secrets. Papillon breed owners have to figure everything out for themselves; to her, the sharing ethos of Wonderfest "did not seem human." You should all go see it for yourselves.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

David Lanteigne said:


> ...Attendance seemed a little down (the vendors noted this as well)...


One vendor I talked to broke his entire Wonderfest weekend sales on Saturday. Sunday was all gravy. I agree, the contest room seemed light, but the last few years have been breaking records so it was only comparatively light. What I was surprised about was the lack of 1/350 TOS Enterprise builds and anything by Jason Eaton. (Of course after last year's awesome Bladerunner Blimp build I should expect it will take some time for the next model he builds.)


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

John P said:


> I literally only have room to display a few more!
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


love the German Mercury 9, did you do a build thread?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Proper2 said:


> See, now that's what I call displaying! Very nice! (Unmarried are we?) :thumbsup:


Happily, for 33 years. 



jheilman said:


> As I recall, Mrs. John P builds as well. Amazingly detailed doll houses, right?


http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhousefrontpage.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kremin said:


> love the German Mercury 9, did you do a build thread?


I don't do build threads, but every model gets a little web presentation when I'm done:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/merkur9-1.html

The models index:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models.html


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Thanks for the photos...buried in there was something particularly interesting...The original Matt Jefferies concept for the Galileo shuttlecraft, anyone have any additional info on this ?
Is it injection or resin ?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

That one is resin, at 1/72 scale, made by Scott Spicer. Sweet little kit!

FYI: it's the second concept. Richard Jefferies wrote a biography book about his brother Matt Jefferies (Beyond the Clouds) and that shows several unused designs. The very first shuttlecraft had a decidedly mini-"Leif Ericson" look to it, and never advanced beyond some simple sketches. The second one is the curvy sleek design that SRS has done a resin kit of. The third design was what we saw on TV.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

David Lanteigne said:


> Attendance seemed a little down (the vendors noted this as well).


Not sure on the actual attendance numbers, but I can tell you we had a banner year at the TagTeam/Iwata booth. Traffic was steady all weekend long and we made plenty of room in the trailer for our acquistions.



David Lanteigne said:


> The model show was very light on vehicles


There were several categories that seemed light (i.e. Anime, Dioramas, Vehicles). I agree with Paul; expected to see at least a couple of 1/350 TOS Enterprises. However, the work on display was exceptional as usual.



David Lanteigne said:


> And the not exactly Wonderfest sanctioned "Naked Resin Attack" presented a variety of female figures.


NRA has grown over the past few years into a Saturday night must-see. 24 entries this year. The crowds were so big that it was hard to move around the room!




David Lanteigne said:


> I have high hopes Wonderfest will pull out the stops for the 25th anniversary show next year.


I talked to Dave, John and Drew about next year and they are planning a "really big shoe". Can't wait to see what they have in store!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I would kill for a ROOM inside the house to display models, but we live in Southern California and space is at a premium, so it's all in the garage:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157633457417115/

And I have to MOVE it all next week to Woodland Hills!


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

jbond said:


> I would kill for a ROOM inside the house to display models, but we live in Southern California and space is at a premium, so it's all in the garage:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157633457417115/
> 
> And I have to MOVE it all next week to Woodland Hills!


WOWWW......INCREDIBLE collection!!
I wouldn't want to have to move it though. :freak:


----------

